# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: All Natural Dog Treats

## donnay

I am making all natural dog treats.  If anyone is interested please PM me.  ~Thank You.



*Ginger Snaps

Carrot Ginger Snaps

Blueberry Banana

Peanut Butter

Peanut Butter Banana

Apple Carrot

Chicken Cheddar

Chicken*



*3 inch:
1/2 dozen $4.50
Dozen $8.50

5 inch:
1/2 dozen $8.60
Dozen $15.50*

----------


## donnay

~BUMP~

----------


## tod evans

DIY for the hound;




My two have caught several "treats" so far this spring....

----------


## phill4paul

Wish ya the best of luck selling your treats, donnay! We don't give our hound any treats though.

----------


## donnay

> DIY for the hound;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two have caught several "treats" so far this spring....


LOL!

----------


## donnay

> Wish ya the best of luck selling your treats, donnay! We don't give our hound any treats though.


Thanks, Phill.

----------


## donnay

I just added two more additions:

Flea Be Gone:  Non-bromated/unbleached flour, Food Grade Diatomaceous earth, Brewers yeast, Granulated Garlic, Organic Chicken Bone Broth.
Nutra Bone:  Non-bromated/unbleached flour, Nettle, Burdock root, Turmeric, wheat germ, honey, Coconut oil, Beef Bone Broth

All ingredients are natural and organic.  There are no GMO's, MSG, Preservatives or dyes and colors (other than the colors from fruits and vegetables).


I vacuum seal them (in a non-BPA bag) to keep them fresh longer.

----------


## Dr.3D



----------


## euphemia

We haven't had a dog since November.  Good luck selling your dog treats.

----------


## donnay

> We haven't had a dog since November.  Good luck selling your dog treats.


I am sorry to hear that.  

Thank you.

----------


## RJB

Tagging thread.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Heeeeey. I'll buy some. My boy is 95 lbs so..

----------


## Natural Citizen

You could be a millionaire in like 10 years. 

Ya never know.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> DIY for the hound;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two have caught several "treats" so far this spring....


If they don't quit eating my plants, mine'll be having some 'treats' too.

----------


## Carlybee

I'll tell CajunCocoa about it..she may be interested for her Yorkie.

----------


## donnay

Thanks guys!  

Tell Cajun I miss her!

----------


## Natural Citizen

Well, I got mine, guys. My boy likes em a lot. Thanks for the card, donnay. My goodness, they were boxed and wrapped so pretty that I didn't want to mess it up by opening them. They smell like cookies. lol. I'll prolly try one myself. Thank You.

----------


## lilymc

^ Awwwwww. It's like he knew they were for him. Was he excited to get the treats?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> ^ Awwwwww. It's like he knew they were for him. Was he excited to get the treats?


Yeah. I was surprised that he actually took his time with em instead of just swallowing em whole like he does everything else.  But, yeah, he's a spoiled boy. lol. He was excited alright.

They're pretty good. I tried the apple chedder ones.

----------


## lilymc

> Yeah. I was surprised that he actually took his time with em instead of just swallowing em whole like he does everything else.  But, yeah, he's a spoiled boy. lol. He was excited alright.
> 
> They're pretty good. I tried the apple chedder ones.


That is surprising, I guess he wanted to enjoy them.    He's such a cutie.

----------


## dannno

> I tried the apple chedder ones.


Welp. There goes your shot at running for President.

----------


## lilymc

Now I'm craving ginger snaps cookies.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> That is surprising, I guess he wanted to enjoy them.


Yep. Maybe because they were home made, too. He was interested in them. Whuich is a feat in and of itself, getting them interested.




> He's such a cutie.


Thanks. He take afterees daddy.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Welp. There goes your shot at running for President.


lol. Took me a little bit to figure that one out.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Now I'm craving ginger snaps cookies.


lol. After ya already stocked up on oreos. hehehehehe

----------


## lilymc

> lol. After ya already stocked up on oreos. hehehehehe


I haven't had those Oreos yet. Thanks for reminding me. 

I do love gingersnaps tho. Speaking of ginger maybe I'll make myself some ginger tea.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I haven't had those Oreos yet. Thanks for reminding me. 
> 
> I do love gingersnaps tho. Speaking of ginger maybe I'll make myself some ginger tea.


Yeah, me, too. I get the ones in the orange box. I forget the name of em. 

Well, enjoy you're tea. I'm gonna watch a movie here in about..oh..3...2...1....

----------


## lilymc



----------


## donnay

> Well, I got mine, guys. My boy likes em a lot. Thanks for the card, donnay. My goodness, they were boxed and wrapped so pretty that I didn't want to mess it up by opening them. They smell like cookies. lol. I'll prolly try one myself. Thank You.



I am so glad they got there safe and sound and that your boy liked them.  

Thanks so much for the order, NC.  It is greatly appreciated.

----------


## Carlybee

Do you have a website? I could pass along to some FB friends with dogs.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yeah. I was surprised that he actually took his time with em instead of just swallowing em whole like he does everything else.  But, yeah, he's a spoiled boy. lol. He was excited alright.
> 
> *They're pretty good. I tried the apple chedder ones*.


LMAO!

----------


## donnay

> Do you have a website? I could pass along to some FB friends with dogs.


Not yet Carly.  I am working on that--not very tech savvy.

----------


## Carlybee

> Not yet Carly.  I am working on that--not very tech savvy.


Let me know if I can help. I made one with one of those website templates. Probably couldn't do one from scratch. 
Or you could just have an Etsy store.

----------


## donnay

> Let me know if I can help. I made one with one of those website templates. Probably couldn't do one from scratch. 
> Or you could just have an Etsy store.


Thanks Carly.  I am new to all of this.

----------


## Carlybee

> Thanks Carly.  I am new to all of this.


Check Etsy first. I'm thinking of selling my dreamcatchers on there.

----------


## donnay

> Check Etsy first. I'm thinking of selling my dreamcatchers on there.


I will.  Thanks.

----------

